#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Cambodia - Thai border

## mikem

Has anyone been along the beach on this border?. Is there anything to stop someone accidently entering the neighbouring country?.

----------


## Thetyim

^
Probably not.

I have personally driven across the border into Myanmar by accident.
If there are unguarded roads then it is highly likely the beaches are open as well.

----------


## WujouMao

> ^
> Probably not.
> 
> I have personally driven across the border into Myanmar by accident.
> If there are unguarded roads then it is highly likely the beaches are open as well.


LOL and i have taken a trail [smugglers route] into Myanmar by accident and that was next to a Thai army depot

----------


## pickel

> Is there anything to stop someone accidently entering the neighbouring country?.


Yes, it's called common sense.

----------


## pescator

> Has anyone been along the beach on this border?. Is there anything to stop someone accidently entering the neighbouring country?.



I suppose you are referring to the border at Hat Lek?

There is no way you can cross the border here by accident. 
There are fences all the way into the ocean and the border crossing is guarded. Plenty of military in this general area checking vehicles. 
We were stopped twice on our way from Trat to Hat Lek.

----------


## Neo

> Has anyone been along the beach on this border?. Is there anything to stop someone accidently entering the neighbouring country?.


Bac Long Beach. North of Koh Kong. The headland is a natural barrier and beyond that, miles of swamp.
If you wanted to enter Thailand you'd have to be a strong swimmer and rather adventurous, other than that it's not going to be by accident. 

https://teakdoor.com/cambodia-forum/5...-province.html (Bac Long Beach, Koh Kong Province.)


Bac Long Beach. Looking North.

----------


## pickel

^
That ain't the actual border crossing though.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anybody that can make that mistake at Had Lek is an idiot.

----------

